# New ideas - vegetarian suppers



## Entertain4Fun (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi there,

I am trying to cut back on the amount of meat that we eat.  I am looking for some different ideas of what I can serve for supper.  I LOVE saute'd chickpeas and tomatos on rice - the fiance however is AFRAID of the word chickpea.   :roll:  Anyway, I'm looking for a few ideas that won't send him running to McDonalds   

Thanks


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 14, 2005)

E4F, my hubby sounds a lot like your fiance!  I still can't do the amount of vegetarian meals I'd like, but I've found some ways to eliminate meat, at least a couple times a week. If it were up to me, we'd use tofu, more polenta, those sorts of things, but like your situation, those words would make my DH run for the hills!

So try starting simple to build up his confidence.  Make stir frys with a bunch of assorted veggies that he likes, sautee vegetables in some evoo and white wine and toss with pasta and serve with some freshly grated cheese.  Try a meatless chili or soup with lots of veggies and beans.  Once he's convinced that not all meatless meals are "scary" you can start to branch out a little more.


----------



## Entertain4Fun (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for the tips.  I'm just wondering, what is EVOO.  I've seen it in other posts as well, but never heard of it?


----------



## Raine (Feb 14, 2005)

EVOO= extra virgin olive oil


----------



## Raine (Feb 14, 2005)

Check these out.

http://www.vegweb.com

http://www.vegkitchen.com/

http://vegetarian.allrecipes.com/


----------



## htc (Feb 14, 2005)

E4F, my hubby is similar. Though instead of McD, he'll snack all night, insisting that dinner was not filling enough.  I am currently doing the same thing you are for health purposes. Have you ever thought of acutally measuring out your meat portions? Either when you buy it or before you plate dinner?

You'd be really surpised how little a serving of meat is. 2-3oz or a deck of cards, if I'm correct.  Before I started measuring and watching it, I would cook 1 pound of meat for me, DH and step son. In theory, I would think that 1 pound of meat would last us about 2 full meals. It usually didn't.

I like the stir fry idea, I figure you can add meat to the dish though and slowly cut back, that way he doesn't notice. Other ideas: soups, salads, wraps or sandwiches in pita or panini sandwiches. If you do sandwiches, try using grilled or roasted veggies in place of meat, should be really yummy and I don't think he would miss the meat. Hope this helps!  Let us know what you make and how he liked it!


----------



## Yakuta (Feb 15, 2005)

Entertain4U my husband and boys are the same.  They only eat veggies if they are full of flavor so that they don't miss the meat.  Luckily for me they are open to trying different kinds of food.  Some recipes and cuisines the vegetables are cooked with more spices and flavors and you don't miss meat as much. 

I love vegetarian food in general but here are 3 that my otherwise meat heavy family is receptive to.

Vegetarian Fried Rice and a bowl of sweet corn soup ( I do use cream of chicken soup in it but there is no actual meat).  I precook the rice and then saute it with eggs, strips of colored bell peppers, bean sprouts, scallions, matchstick carrots and baby corn.  I add some soy sauce along with some sambal and sweet chilli to the rice to make it really flavorful. 

I make the soup with creamed style corn (2 cans), 1 can cream of chicken.  I first melt two tbsp of butter in a saucepan, saute some freshly chopped garlic and finely chopped green chilli in it.  I then add the cans of corn and soup along with some water and cover and let it cook for 30 minutes.  

I also make grilled portabello's. I marinate them in finely chopped garlic, dash of balsamic vinegar, olive oil and few dashes of italian seasoning.  Once I grill them I slice them and stir them into a homemade tomato sauce and serve it over pasta.  Portabello's have a very meaty flavor and grilling them makes them smoky and really yummy.  

Finally true to my Indian roots which is full of rich vegetarian dishes I make lentil curry which is full of flavor and high in protein and that very few can resist.  I first cook the lentils until they are nice and soft.  In a seperate pan I saute one large finely chopped onion in some oil.  Once the onions cook down, I add a tsp of freshly grated ginger and 2 cloves of freshly chopped garlic.  I also add a good helping of chilli powder, cumin powder and corrainder powder ( I like to freshly roast my spices).  I also add some freshly cracked black pepper and 1/4 tsp of cinnamon powder.  Next add 3 finely chopped tomatoes and salt to taste.  Add a glass of water and let the onions and tomatoes cook down in the water until they are a mush.  Now add the precooked lentils.  Reduce the heat and allow it to simmer for 35 minutes.  

Garnish with cilantro and serve with some white rice.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 15, 2005)

I posted a couple for you - curried vegetables and black bean chili in this forum


----------



## Entertain4Fun (Feb 16, 2005)

htc said:
			
		

> Hope this helps!  Let us know what you make and how he liked it!



Well, we had brocoli orzo and green salad for supper last night, and he seemed okay.  He _said_ he liked it...a few more meals like that, and I will be ready to sneak in the tofu  :twisted:


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 16, 2005)

This recipe is really good.  I will post some more later.  SC   

http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=8905


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 22, 2005)

Entertain4Fun said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> I am trying to cut back on the amount of meat that we eat.  I am looking for some different ideas of what I can serve for supper.  I LOVE saute'd chickpeas and tomatos on rice - the fiance however is AFRAID of the word chickpea.   :roll:  Anyway, I'm looking for a few ideas that won't send him running to McDonalds
> 
> Thanks



Use their other name, garbonza beans and tell him they are Mediterean, which they are in a lot of their recipes, such as falafal and humus


----------



## Entertain4Fun (Feb 23, 2005)

[quote="norgeskog
Use their other name, garbonza beans and tell him they are Mediterean, which they are in a lot of their recipes, such as falafal and humus[/quote]

He is on to the humus thing.  Humus is one of my favorites, and the mention of it is enough to make him cry   .


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 23, 2005)

Entertain4Fun said:
			
		

> [quote="norgeskog
> Use their other name, garbonza beans and tell him they are Mediterean, which they are in a lot of their recipes, such as falafal and humus



He is on to the humus thing.  Humus is one of my favorites, and the mention of it is enough to make him cry   .[/quote]

I do not know what to say, personally I agree with you, love it all.  If you have a Trader Joe's near you, they have 'flavored humus' go figure as it is already flavored, but they add avacado, sun dried tomatoes, olives, etc.  At least then it will not look so pale.


----------

